# [PORTAGE] Problème de lien symbolique (résolu)

## selyne

coucou à tous! et bonne année !

j'ai remarqué que quand j'emerge quelquechose à la fin de la compilation Portage me retourne ce message :

```
/sbin/ldconfig: /lib/libattr.so.1 n,est pas un lien symbolique
```

a priori ça ne le fait pas systematiquement mais bien souvent, et je ne sais pas à quoi ça corresponds, ni si je dois m'en inquieter.

alors ? c'est grave docteur?

merci   :Very Happy: Last edited by selyne on Mon Jan 19, 2009 3:26 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## NEOxAKIRA

as tu fais un revdep-rebuild ?

----------

## selyne

salut NEOxAKIRA  :Smile: 

oui j'ai deja fait ça j'aurais du l'écrire   :Embarassed: 

ça fait deja quelque temps que je me suis aperçu de ça.

----------

## Mickael

Salut, tu peux poster un emerge --info, ainsi que le résultat de cette commande stp : emerge -pv attr.

Pour l'instant j'ai deux pistes : première et la seconde

EDIT : Pour info : 

```

 locate /lib/libattr.so.1

/lib/libattr.so.1

/lib/libattr.so.1.1.0

```

```

 ls -l /lib/libattr.so.1

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 16 août 28 13:07 /lib/libattr.so.1 -> libattr.so.1.1.0

```

----------

## selyne

 *Mickael wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
>  ls -l /lib/libattr.so.1
> ...

 

ah ben c'est pour ça! chez moi libattr.so.1 ne pointait pas vers libattr.so.1.1.0

j'ai refais le lien.

je vais surveiller pour voir

merci   :Laughing: 

----------

## tarpman

 *selyne wrote:*   

> j'ai refais le lien.

 

tu devrais encore faire emerge attr pour que portage connaisse ce lien...

----------

## Mickael

 *tarpman wrote:*   

>  *selyne wrote:*   j'ai refais le lien. 
> 
> tu devrais encore faire emerge attr pour que portage connaisse ce lien...

 

tu devrais suivre le conseil de tarpman

----------

## Mickael

Tu peux rajouter (résolu) à ton titre stp (si c'est le cas)

----------

## selyne

coucou,

bon j'ai fais les modifs il y a une semaine, j'ai bien surveillé puisque le problème n'était pas systématique.

plus de soucis avec ça je suis contente  :Smile: 

merci

----------

